# Mansions you like



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

some really cool houses in Minneapolis:













































this one's on my block:









please post some from your city!


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> some really cool houses in Minneapolis:


Why is there a swedish flag on that one?


----------



## xdexina (Jun 30, 2008)

Boscorelli said:


> Why is there a swedish flag on that one?


Because it's the american - swedish institute! it's on the picture ahaha


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

xdexina said:


> Because it's the american - swedish institute! it's on the picture ahaha


yeah but it was built as a house then no one could afford to own it so they turned it into a... well im not really sure what to call it except for a museum


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The Gold Coast, Australia 

































































Some amazing houses here, and this is only from pages 3/20 from the real estate website. (Meaning, these are only the ones which are for sale, and listed).


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

someone else can change the name of your thread?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

If you want it changed, contact a moderator for this section, but I think the existing name seems ok!


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

i started this thread witht the name awesome houses and someone had it changed.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmmm.. only a mod could change it, but I don't see any editing notes.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

_Integral House _









http://www.flickr.com/photos/livinginacity/3227701548/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/livinginacity/2132608632/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/livinginacity/2896838571/sizes/l/in/set-72157594322508737/

The house is amazing inside but I can't find photos that I can post. Check it out the interior photos here: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=integral+house+toronto


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Superhome @ Kuala Lumpur* :cheers:

*Exterior*


















































































*Interior*


----------



## ozzy_fb (Feb 20, 2008)

^^
How much is this one? Any idea?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

House owned by Sharky on the Gold Coast.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

ozzy_fb said:


> ^^
> How much is this one? Any idea?


not for sale. owned by one of Malaysia biggest company chairman.


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

^quite kitchy ^

one I like and that is for sale in Brussels:

Villa Direcks:
Exceptional palace built by architect Leborgne between 1928 and 1932, important masterpiece of the Art Deco era, located in a 20.000 m² park. The villa itself has a built surface of 1.067m² and a dependency of 267m².

original:


















before renovation:


















Now:



























if you like this architect:
http://www.marcelleborgne.be/


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Konstantin Melnikov's House - designed by himself - Moscow - 1927-1929










[Source]










[Source]










[Source]










[Source]


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

^^

wauw, the house of Leborgne is incredible


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What about that billionaire in India who was going to build a high rise tower just for his own house? Does anyone have photos of it?


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

The Stoclet Palace (French: Palais Stoclet, Dutch: Stocletpaleis) is a private mansion built by architect Josef Hoffmann between 1905 and 1911 in Brussels (Belgium) for banker and art lover Adolphe Stoclet. Considered as Hoffman's masterpiece, the Stoclet's house is one of the most refined and luxurious private houses of the twentieth century

It was constructed on Brussels' Avenue de Tervueren, in the municipality of Woluwe-Saint-Pierre, by the Wiener Werkstätte or Viennese Workshop. Although the marble-clad facade is radically simplified and looks forward to Modernism, it contains commissioned works by Gustav Klimt in the dining room, four copper figures at the top by sculptor Franz Metzner, and other craftwork inside and outside the building. This integration of architects, artists, and artisans makes it an example of Gesamtkunstwerk, one of the defining characteristics of Jugendstil.

The mansion is still occupied by the Stoclet family. It is therefore not open to visitors. The palace was designated as a world heritage site by UNESCO in June 2009.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That Art Deco house made me absolutely drool..... :drool:
a million thanks for posting it! I'd love to visit it.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

I absolutely love the The Stoclet Palace!
I've never heard of it before so thans for posting it!


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

Le Corbusier's Guiette House 1926 in Antwerpen, Belgium, is considered one of his most unknown work. It's an early and classic example of the "International Style" and designed for painter René Guiette. Today the mansion is owned by Belgian fashion designer Ann Demeulemeester (one of the Antwerp six). Under her vision the building was restored in 1985 by Belgian architect Georges Baines, who also did an work studio extension of the house in 1993.

Original:










Addition:










Back:










Interior:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Taller said:


> What about that billionaire in India who was going to build a high rise tower just for his own house? Does anyone have photos of it?


Just renderings.




























Google Images is your friend - if you Google Image it, there are plenty of links to interiors.

That 'Superhome @ Kuala Lumpur' is interesting - I think I've seen another one like it somewhere? There's a building in Germany that looks like that too - it's the HQ of a car or technology firm.










The colonial mansion next to it looks superb!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Here are a few Hong Kong additions -

*Jessville*



















*King Yin Lei*




























*37 Deep Water Bay Road* - this is the only one from the above 3 where someone (Canning Fok) actually lives. Jessville will be converted into a clubhouse for a property development nearby, and King Yin Lei is being preserved - its future status as yet unknown.










There is another interesting mansion (dilapidated, but currently on sale for HK$450 million) which is interesting, but there are no other pictures of it. 

Edit: Found pictures and an article 

*30 Po Shan Road*










Article: http://www.squarefoot.com.hk/section/magazine-81-diamond-in-the-rough/

Unfortunately, like the article mentions, it will probably be bought by a property developer who has the option to completely tear it down and build something else in its place - the property does not seem to be protected.

While I'm at it, the Spanish villa at Repulse Bay deserves a mention. Someone lives here too - I'll try to find the 'other' picture of it, which shows the incredible cliff/vantage point it sits on. For now, you will have to suffice with this:

*Estrellita - 12 Repulse Bay Road*



















There are several others that deserve a mention, but it's hard to find photos.

Are we only talking 'mansions' here or do palaces count?


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

when i was little i always looked up at the long-abandoned ivy tower and thought about how cool it would be to turn it into a mansion and live in it. unfortunately they recently built a hotel in it.


then:









now:


----------



## mwinyi (Oct 13, 2007)

Anything from England?

I love those HUF HOUSES even though they are German

but i would appreciate if someone posted an English house architecture


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

*MORE FROM MINNE:*









































































(all pictures are from www.igotrealestate.com)


----------



## FrankCostello (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## OMurphy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Eltham Palace, London, England*

Eltham Palace is a combination of a 1930s Art Deco country house and a medieval royal palace. In the 14th century kings traditionally spent Christmas at Eltham and the Tudors later used the palace as a base to hunt deer. Eltham Palace was the boyhood home of Henry VIII. After the Civil War, from 1642- 60, the building fell into disrepair and by the 20th century all that was left was the ruined Great Hall and the bridge over the moat. In 1934 Stephen Courtauld, a member of the textile family and patron of the arts, purchased Eltham Palace and restored the Great Hall to its former glory. Then Courtauld grafted a modern country house onto the restored old hall.


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

My favorite in Monterrey, Mx


----------



## mediadave (Apr 19, 2006)

'House for an art lover' - designed by Charles Rennie Mackintosh in 1901, but not built until 1990.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

^^


Dimethyltryptamine said:


> The Gold Coast, Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^:cheers:


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> House owned by Sharky on the Gold Coast.


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------

